# My New Wind Warrior bow from White Wolf Archery!



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

Congrats! Very Cool Bow!!! :thumbs_up

Ray :shade:


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

It's an interesting way to shape the draw force curve.

Looks like the forward limbs will contribute a lot of extra tension at the beginning of the draw, and then ease out of it as you pull farther back, where the 'normal' limbs start to stack, suggesting it's probably a "very smooth draw and minimal stacking" kind of bow for the shooter  Does this without using a recurve in which the string touches the limbs to change leverage as drawn, eliminating limb slap over a 'normal' or 'super' recurve.

Neat.

Thanks for sharing !


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

I have always liked these


----------



## guyver (Jan 3, 2012)

very cool bow. I'd like to make a primitive double bow one day.

Barney-do you have a DFC for this bow?


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Interesting looking bow. Congrats.


----------



## gr4vitas (May 25, 2013)

I've always thought these bows were cool looking. I'd like it more though if the limbs weren't quite so flat.


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

Congrats on the new interesting bow.


----------



## ArcherFletch (Jul 8, 2012)

That is so cool looking congratulations sir. Can you please post some video or pics when you get out shooting it some time. Looks like you went with the all black look instead of the wild colors but it still looks great! to quote gin blossoms "heeeey jealousy"


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

Nifty. 

What's the procedure for adjusting the "braced height" of the back limbs?

Or, perhaps I should ask ... how do you adjust the entirety of that bow's seemingly "Brooklyn Bridge Brace Height Matrix"?

I may never end up with a bow like that, but I do so desperately want one, too.


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

BarneySlayer said:


> It's an interesting way to shape the draw force curve.
> 
> Looks like the forward limbs will contribute a lot of extra tension at the beginning of the draw, and then ease out of it as you pull farther back, where the 'normal' limbs start to stack, suggesting it's probably a "very smooth draw and minimal stacking" kind of bow for the shooter  Does this without using a recurve in which the string touches the limbs to change leverage as drawn, eliminating limb slap over a 'normal' or 'super' recurve.
> 
> ...


I really like the looks of this bow, I think?

I Think its the same conseption as a laminated or multilayered limbs but on a much much much bigger scale. I Think bows started to get faster, smoother and more reliable when limbs went from solid to laminated and now foam core.
DD


----------



## midnight_f150 (Jul 4, 2009)

I really like the looks of the white wolf bows. Can you post some video of it in action.


----------



## azcats00 (Aug 21, 2012)

Here is a youtube video that a guy prepared giving a review of the _Wind Warrior_ from a year ago. It is a bit long but informative. Jump to 8:20 in the video to see the bow in action.


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

Can't believe nobody asked this, but how the H do you string it?

I looked at the web site and see that they come in sensible lengths.

Bowmania


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Bowmania said:


> Can't believe nobody asked this, but how the H do you string it?
> 
> I looked at the web site and see that they come in sensible lengths.
> 
> Bowmania


With a regular stringer. The pony strings stay on the outer tips at all times, so you just slide the main string loop up the limb and into the nock, just like a regular bow.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

pretty cool looking...very interesting, theres alot going on with that bow lol


----------



## badshotdb (Jan 6, 2011)

WOW, I really like the shape of the limbs. very nice.

Hope to see you at A.A.C. next week


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

guyver said:


> very cool bow. I'd like to make a primitive double bow one day.
> 
> Barney-do you have a DFC for this bow?


I do not. Anybody volunteering one?


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

very nice


----------

